# New Jack Dempsey Feeding Video (Also: Rtb/macklot's Python Feeding



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everybody! well I got this weeks general feeding on film (this is excluding the big Savannah Monitor and my Leopard gecko) and it was pretty interesting. Mainly because my big male macklot's python shoots straight for my hand instead of the rat!

Notice he is attached to the part of the rat that would have been closest to my hand? thats because I managed to get the rat in his mouth, instead of my hand lol

And, I got some film of my new Jack Dempsey! He wasgetting little tiny pieces of hikari carnivore pellets from the surface right infront of me!!

He is totally bold! he will come to the glass to watch me and even attack at my fingers and general movement outside the tank.

He is awesome!

Anyway, enough rambling! the vid!

(Educational hip hop included, WOOT WOOT)





Please Like, Comment and Subscribe if you enjoyed









Thanks for watching!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

HOLY CRAP that snake almost took your hand off!!!!!!!!!!!
lol i like the sponge bob back ground. very unique


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

reptile section









looking good.... nice little rtb you got there







... what temp do you get your rats up to before you feed... living rodents have higher body temperatures than we do so the pythons are hard wired to go for the hotter object (the heat sensing pits for thoes who dont know its like thermal vision







) hence why your hand becomes the target. When i heat up the rats after thawing i put them between two 110 degrees fahrenheit heating pads and warm em up to around 100 almost the temperature of a living rat and they never go for my hand (use a lazer temp gun to check temps so thats how im so precise).


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

holy sh*t man....how do you sleep at night with that snakes....
jd is awesome...







but snakes...uh I hate them...sorry...


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Central said:


> holy sh*t man....how do you sleep at night with that snakes....
> jd is awesome...
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL, I sleep tight knowing that my RTB is the sweetest, calmest, "tame" snake ive ever see or heard of, and then I know that the 7 foot living chainsaw is very well contained in a locking sterilite tub with about 20 pounds of weight on the edges and middle so he cant push through.

Oh, then you have my 2, 3 foot (havent measured) Savannah Monitor, yeah

Lol. Sweet dreams huh


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

my sister have this kind of snake...
I think its corn snake....
cool colors....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

You might have a 12' er on your hands if she's growing that well







... are you planning on breeding... I can show you a great site if you need to buy anything and its all local sales and also has a forum though i dont use it i only skim the classifieds.







But you should get a het albino het axanthic to go with that girl and make some snows IMO.

Its not good to put the rat in such hot water from frozen... it needs a gentle thaw followed by a slow warming or else the meat cooks and the cells denature thus destroying the nutrients in the rat. Also im not sure how bad the teeth are on those mackots pythons but the bloods have the worste bite of any python and after getting tagged a few times im quite jumpy around her... needed stitches a few times







Just be careful its not fun getting bit.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dunno how people handle snakes like that. they give me the creeps. they are one of those animals that are so amazing to watch but look like they are impossible to handle. the boa in the beginning is really the coolest to me. what a beast.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Once you handle them they are not bad at all. When i had my first bp i would let him slither around my bed while i watched t.v at night







... I still get freaked out though handling 15' retics and bigger... never get over handling somthing that is so calm and just cruising around but can constrict you to death and eat you with little effort.









Would love to see more pics of these guys and there setups blackp


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> Once you handle them they are not bad at all. When i had my first bp i would let him slither around my bed while i watched t.v at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sometimes when I handle the Macklot's hes fine. But other times even during handling he just doesn't want to be messed with.

You just gotta see how he is on a certain day and then he decides if you handle him or not lol. Its madness









and, your wish is my command! Some pictures of Powder for now until I can get more of her and the macklot's:





her enclosure: (4x2x1 PVC for a 10 - 11 month boa, lol I spoil her rotten)

(notice the sponge bob blanket being used to keep under cage heat in LMAO)






Thanks again everybody!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

damm that boas tail is sexy great looking girl... im a huge fan of the darker tails vs the red for some reason









I absolutely love the expanded pvc cages... light weight strong and look awesome... i like the white might need to get a white one for my blood to match my rack. The black sticks out like a sore thumb on a white rack.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> damm that boas tail is sexy great looking girl... im a huge fan of the darker tails vs the red for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks







I love my boas tail too, the vivid glowing white outlines of the saddles with a little red but mostly black. LOVE IT

I too am a fan of dark - black tails. I got to choose my RTB (who I named Powder based on her DH snow genetics







) out of 5 other boas

I chose her because even when she was just weeks old her colour was AMAZING, her tail was more red but I could tell it would be darker. She was perfect in every way to me so I snatched her up instantly (ive even had people tell me she's a possible pastel and I even had a reptile store mistake her for a Salmon! LOL)

And yes! the white cages are awesome







they naturally look more "lighted" so taking photos in them would be easier and better I would assume

Thanks again!


----------

